# Zufällige Stichprobe aus einer Tabelle ziehen



## constanze1987 (30. Juni 2010)

Hallo

mit welchem SQL-Befehl kann man eine zufällige Stichprobe aus einer Tabelle ziehen
Ich habe herausgefunden, dass es sample und compute gibt. Jedoch bin ich mir nicht sicher, wie man diesen Befehl anwendet 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen ...

Liebe Grüße Constanze


----------



## tombe (30. Juni 2010)

Hm, ich weiß jetzt nicht was du genau unter "Stichprobe" verstehst und ich habe auch keine Ahnung was sich hinter "sample" oder "compute" verbirgt.

Wenn du einen zufälligen Datensatz damit meinst, dann könntest du es eventuell so lösen.


```
SELECT * FROM tabelle ORDER BY RAND() LIMIT 1
```

Ob die Abfrage bei dir so läuft, ist natürlich auch abhängig davon was für eine Datenbank du verwendest.


----------



## constanze1987 (30. Juni 2010)

vielen Dank für deine Antwort 

ja das habe ich auch gefunden ... 
kann man da nur einen zufälligen Datensatz ausgeben oder kann man das auf eine bestimmte Anzahl festlegen ? 

Z.B.:

SELECT *
FROM tabellenname
ORDER BY RAND()
LIMIT 311;

Gibt das mir dann aus der Tabelle 311 zufällige Datensätze aus?


----------



## tombe (30. Juni 2010)

Genau so ist es, mit LIMIT kannst du angeben wie viele Datensätze die Abfrage liefern soll.

Hier wird es auch beschrieben


----------



## constanze1987 (30. Juni 2010)

danke für deine antworten die haben mir wirklich geholfen .. es funktioniert hehe...


----------

